# Setup problem with Channels you receive



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I have just changed from a freeview box to a lapsed subscription Sky HD as a source for my 2nd TiVo and as a result wanted to limit the channels to those that do not require a sky subscription via messages and setup/my channel preferences. 
When I deselect all the channels and add them back one at a time when I use the right key to progress the selection it returns to its former condition with all channels selected.

Am I doing something wrong or is it only possible to limit channels selected in my favourites?


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Major dude said:


> Am I doing something wrong or is it only possible to limit channels selected in my favourites?


Don't think so. I've just this minute set up a 'big' TiVo and it's on freeview. Had no problems.

It's not the TiVo remote 'double-punching' is it? Old silver ones have this tendency.

Geoff.

PS, you are using the Channels I Receive


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you have backdoors enabled - it usually screws up the amending of 'Channels I Receive'


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. I think this is a known 'feature' (aka bug )


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As backdoors is not a supported feature - can't really be classed as a bug


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

ozsat said:


> If you have backdoors enabled - it usually screws up the amending of 'Channels I Receive'


Sorry ozsat I do not know what you mean by this, the only mod to this TiVo is I replaced the HDD with a larger drive?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Backdoors is a bunch of "key-press" software hacks that do various tricks.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I've encountered the same "feature" as I'd rerun guided setup. I ended up having all channels selected and then deselected the non FTV channels.

I didn't actually need to rerun guided setup. I thought I did as I've just cancelled my Sky sub but the Freesat option doesn't have channel 5 listed.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

ozsat said:


> If you have backdoors enabled - it usually screws up the amending of 'Channels I Receive'


Really? I don't recall ever having a problem?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I have with my parent's system; on more than one occasion.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Erm, backdoors are enabled automatically when a network card is added,
or at least when daily call via network is selected, so all network users would have this problem, and they don't. ?

Maybe its just certain backdoor codes, like the 30 second skip,
or only if you have enabled backdoor codes manually via B D 2 5 ?

It is related to backdoor codes at any rate, and a reboot cures it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> or only if you have enabled backdoor codes manually via B D 2 5 ?


Sounds plausible. They don't have a network card so that's how I do it on theirs.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Is it worth rerunning guided setup do you think?
For the SKY HD box which options should I select as I think I opted for aerial and digital satellite and then Sky digibox when I originally ran guided setup. 

Further to the above I have noticed that the TiVo has rebooted itself twice now on consecutive mornings for no apparent reason.

Does anyone know if this is a symptom of something serious going on?

My other TiVo is fine so its not down to a power cut. 

The sky HD box sometimes loses satellite feed but then recovers on a channel change but I do not think this is relevant.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo will reboot itself if it does not have a video signal for more than an hour or so.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

ozsat said:


> TiVo will reboot itself if it does not have a video signal for more than an hour or so.


Thanks for that what a relief.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I've had this before - deselecting a lot of channels in "Channels I receive" and saving only to find it didn't save.

Solution was to reboot the Tivo and do it straight away - so i assumed it was a memory leak somewhere


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

steveroe said:


> I've had this before - deselecting a lot of channels in "Channels I receive" and saving only to find it didn't save.
> 
> Solution was to reboot the Tivo and do it straight away - so i assumed it was a memory leak somewhere


So steve talk me through your solution. Do you reboot and the immediately try to amend your channels you receive list and press right following your last selection say which for me would be BBC news channel? Does it then save your list?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, spot on.

If my Tivo hadn't been rebooted for a while then it would only allow you to do a couple of channels at a time - any more and it seemed to forget the change.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

steveroe said:


> Yes, spot on.
> 
> If my Tivo hadn't been rebooted for a while then it would only allow you to do a couple of channels at a time - any more and it seemed to forget the change.


Success.
I managed to edit the whole list of Channels I receive in one go immediately after a reboot. I then reestablished the 30 sec skip. So good news there.

Meanwhile my other TiVo is starting to worry me although it seems to have recovered after a reboot. I selected the Now playing menu and it appeared only on half the screen with white letters on a grey background. It then displayed the GSOD and I thought this is it, its bricking itself. It then turned off. So I rebooted, crossed my fingers and the startup screen appeared and it reloaded.....phew. I hope its okay now.
Any thoughts or similar experiences?


----------

